# Abu Dhabi Cricket



## paul1986 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi, 

Will be relocating to Abu Dhabi soon, just in time for the cricket season. Can anyone provide info on clubs/leagues? I've googled, but only come up with a website that's about 10 years out of date. I'll be living on Abu Dhabi island so a club near there would be great. 

Appreciate any help


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

wrong forum

Here AD is lumped together with the 5 northern emirates with which they share zilch in common, but that's the wise wisdom of the expat forum gods so I wouldn't dare to question it. 

Look above for expat forum countries, choose the whole of the world and if you have patience scroll down to "UAE forum". 

Unsurprisingly (lol) very few people ever bother posting there

Busybee who posts there from time to time does however boss a much better AD forum


----------



## Dubai9 (Jul 3, 2011)

it depends on what you do, its a good club, but you also have Al forsan club which is new
also there are few others in the area which i can't recall them at the moment, but as i said, it depends on your needs/wants


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

they play cricket next door on the sand at the cricket stadium i know that you have found info on another site so i wont repeat. and yes when i last looked at their website it was pretty out of date


----------

